# How to hook up a security camera to a computer and record?



## vbx (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, I would  like to hook up this security camera  to my desktop.  My car has been getting dents and scratches every god damn month.   Car is basically new and has about 9k miles on it.

I would like to know who has been (hating, bumping, or just plain careless around my car). I'm guessing it's my bro's friends. 

The scratch on my driver side door will cost me $380 to repair.  I'm going to leave it since it's only  a clear coat scratch.

The dent and scratch on the passenger side rear quarter panel is going to cost $1000 to fix. WTF?  It's just two small dents and a small scratch, but they have to paint the entire panel.

Anyways, is it possible to get that cheap camera to hook up to my computer?

I have an Asus tv Tuner which has a  (video in) Yellow connector that the camera above uses.

But I'm not sure if it will work. Anyone recommend a good software for the camera?

This is my car for those interested.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

We used to use a webcam in our tent at Campzone LAN to make sure nobody steals our goodies.
I believe it was a Logitech cam, with Logitech software, that only recorded when something actually moved in the image.

I'm asking a friend of mine if he still remembers what we did.


----------



## vbx (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm guessing a web cam would be a lot easier. but i would need it to be wireless as running a 20ft cable through the house would be bad .


----------



## Akumos (Mar 2, 2010)

But a webcam is easier to spot. Are you looking to deter them from doing it again or catch them?


----------



## vbx (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to catch them.  I found an old linkys camera. I mean aside from the scratches, I have idiot rubbing their dirty hands on it after a 2hr detail, or even bumping some object onto the car.  Snowboard, bike, whatever...  I am just pissed because its over $1400 in damages on a fairly new car.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Linksys-Wireles...ideo_Conferencing_Webcams?hash=item1c109837b5 

Maybe I can mod it to make it hidden? I can probably stuff it in a clock.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 2, 2010)

It will cost you less money to stop them damaging the car than to record them doing it again


----------



## vbx (Mar 2, 2010)

Bundy said:


> It will cost you less money to stop them damaging the car than to record them doing it again



If I knew who did it I can ask for reimbursement for the repairs.  What am I suppose to do? Stand there and wait for it to happened? LOL.

I rather have the pc record. And if I find any new dents, scratches or whatever, I can review the footage.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe buy that linksys cam from eBay and take it apart to make it slimmer and easier to hide. Hiding a camera is really easy when you start getting creative. Also try to look for a local spy shop, they might have some wireless goodies made for this kind of situation.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 3, 2010)

try some of these if you feel like getting fancy: 

http://www.epathchina.com/spy-devices-spy-cameras-c-192_233.html

the pinhole dvr ones are sick!


----------



## vbx (Mar 3, 2010)

this one looks good.  But not sure if I can hook it up to my computer.

http://www.epathchina.com/micro-wireless-pinhole-color-camera-video-receiver-p-443.html


----------

